# Can you put clothing over wool soakers?



## happyathomemother (Mar 22, 2005)

I am a bit confused about wool covers. I want a cover that is very breathable, but that I can put a onesie over. Can I put clothing over a wool soaker like BJ Marketplace or Aristocrats? What would be the best wool cover for daytime wear under clothing?


----------



## monkaha (Jan 22, 2004)

:


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

I have never put a onesie over an aristocrat because they are so bulky (and I guess truth be told I am not a huge onesie fan--I like to check the diaper periodically for wetness and a onesie is one more layer to get in the way). Also I would worry about compressing the wool and causing wicking. I have never tried it though, so maybe it would work. Sorry I'm not more help!


----------



## siennaflower (Aug 31, 2004)

I have a few soakers and IMO no they can't be used under clothes, they are too bulky. I use mine under dresses mostly, like bloomers I guess, or just with a t-shirt around the house. Longies can be used just like pants, which is part of why they are so popular in the winter. There are also soaker shorts, which take the place of shorts. I have a fleece cover from Calico Baby that is trim and pretty breatheable, at least in comparison to PUL anyway, and that fits under pants and shorts. There are wool covers (they usually say day time use) that also fit, but they are not knitted or crocheted and are not as light and airy as a soaker because of that. Some of the wool covers I like are Kiwi Pie, 7th Heaven and Loveybums. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

I put clothes over soakers. You might want to buy clothes that are the next size up. I use Disana soakers day and night and I love them!


----------



## amyrobynne (May 28, 2003)

I use wool covers almost exclusively and I put clothes over wool jersey and soakers alike. I rarely have wicking problems--the only potential time is if I'm holding him as he pees. I think the extra pressure sometimes causes the pee to wick through. But I put onesies over them all the time.


----------



## Jachut (Jun 10, 2003)

I find all wool too bulky for wearing under clothes. Its probably why I dont like it - I never really went in for taking Eliza anywhere without pants on, dresses are a nightmare on babies under 18 months and I like trim trim trim nappies. So we used wool for a while at night only.


----------



## bigknitwit (Sep 2, 2004)

nak - I put clothes over soakers all the time. One piece outfit work great, I have Osh Kosh jeans (on their second child) have always worked well for us, and sweatsuit pants HTH


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

I put clothes over soakers. Usually overalls, yeah its kinda bulky but overalls tend to give you lots of room in the bum


----------



## Imonion2 (Jun 21, 2003)

I use wool exclusively now and put soakers and covers under clothes







We never have compression wicking at all.


----------



## kfranceschi (Mar 23, 2004)

We put clothes and onesies over wool soakers all the time. I find that if the soaker is properly lanolized compression wicking isn't a problem - the only exception was when dh accidentally put a way too small onesie on one of the girls. It looked terribly uncomfy when I realized it and did cause minor compression wicking. For a well fitting onesie, it's not a problem.

We use prefolds and wool, not the most trim system and it works for us. For the winter, I kept the girls in onesies and sleep n' play (1 piece) type outfits. They were crawling and only the 1 piece outfits stayed put. Under those, bulk was never an issue.


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

I use wool soakers under clothes but not usually under onsies. I don't use onsies that often...but if I did I would use PUL (probably a Fuzzi Bunz).


----------



## clothcrazymom (Sep 13, 2003)

Under clothing we use wool covers not knitted soakers. Then we just use knitted shorts for summer or soakers/covers without anything over them.

I find most knitted wool to be too bulky to get under most clothing. BJMarketplace might work - they are thinner I believe. I just stick to wool covers rather than knitted wool for under clothing and knitted wool for use as cover and clothing combined.


----------



## natashaccat (Apr 4, 2003)

Nope, I really couldn't ever get wool on the go to work with my supersoaker because of wool/clothing compression wicking. I'd have to put so many layers in dd's diaper that her clothing wouldn't fit or her pants would be nasty and damp after each pee.


----------

